# Kismet Dinner.



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

A delightful short film I ran across. It is about ten minutes long and won the Manhattan Festival and the Cannes Silver Lion. Hope you enjoy.
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/short-film-the-perfect-impossible-love-at-first-sight-1678521636/+caseychan


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> A delightful short film I ran across. It is about ten minutes long and won the Manhattan Festival and the Cannes Silver Lion. Hope you enjoy.
> http://sploid.gizmodo.com/short-film-the-perfect-impossible-love-at-first-sight-1678521636/+caseychan


That was beautiful! Thanx for the link.

Rich


----------

